# Sergeant Paul Stuckey



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sergeant Paul Stuckey Louisiana Department of Wildlife and Fisheries, Louisiana

End of Watch: Friday, September 30, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 47
Tour of Duty: 18 years
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Gunfire
Date of Incident: September 30, 2011
Weapon Used: Shotgun
Suspect Info: At large

Sergeant Paul Stuckey was shot and killed while responding to reports of night hunting in West Feliciana Parish.

Sergeant Stuckey had notified his supervisor at approximately 2:15 am that he had received a report that someone was hunting near St. Francisville. A fisherman located his body at daybreak at an old ferry landing along the banks of the Mississippi River suffering from a shotgun blast to the chest.

The suspect remains at large.

Sergeant Stuckey had served with the Louisiana Department of Wildlife and Fisheries for 18 years. He is survived by his wife and three children.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Info

Colonel Winton Vidrine
Louisiana Department of Wildlife and Fisheries
2000 Quail Drive
PO Box 98000
Baton Rouge, LA 70808

Phone: (225) 765-2989


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sergeant Stuckey


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

RIP Sergeant Stuckey.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sgt


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Sergeant Stuckey


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sgt.


----------

